# Some cool autocross shots...



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

...of me, taken by another member of our chapter.




























And here's me, announcing. The headset is plugged into a talkabout listening for cone workers announcing down cones.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks like fun! How do your tires wear on an autocross event? Do you have special tires you use or do you just replace after so many events??


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

AW328i said:


> Looks like fun! How do your tires wear on an autocross event? Do you have special tires you use or do you just replace after so many events??


I used to run on R-Comps (top pic was on these race tires, Kumho V710s). Now, I just race on my street tires. I decided that I needed to become smoother, and running on street tires helps that a lot.

Autocrossing does not cause significant additional wear to your street tires. They might last 5-10% less miles after a season of autocrossing (which is not signficant in my book).


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Depending on your region you may even have a "street tire" racing class (as we do around Los Angeles). Everyone should try auto-x as a safe venue to feel the limits of handling. Back in 2003 I was the club rep for CASOC, one of the oldest auto-x clubs. Politics = bad, racing = good.

Here's a 2 MB WMV of a lap in my old S2000 (right-click, download, and run locally, Verizon won't let me set up a stream) -- http://mysite.verizon.net/res7varp/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/S2000_Auto-X_El_Toro.wmv

Attached thumbnail is one of my favorite images from a race years ago, captures the feeling.


----------

